# ESSEX/HERTS MEET THURSDAY 28TH FEBRUARY



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Calling all Essex/Herts TT'ers our next monthly meet at our well established base MIZU Brentwood junction 28 off the M25, will take place on Thursday 28th February so lets see all the usual 'Posse' plus anyone new who wants to see what we are all about and enjoy the good food and sensational company 

So who's up for it,

Lamps
TTchan
sLineTT
susicab
olds_cool
TTmike
kennyspaceman
SteveMack
8utterz
oz_p
Seansy
Helen of TTroy


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll be there


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Me too......


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

We will be there although possibly a bit late, don't finish work til 7.


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

susicab said:


> We will be there although possibly a bit late, don't finish work til 7.


Im always late :lol: , I don't get there till 8 due to work so don't worry


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Well .... Technically I finish at 7, hopefully a lot earlier ;-)


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

fingers crossed, i'll make it this month!!


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

I'll be there


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

I'll try and make this one Paul.


----------



## SteveMack (Sep 30, 2012)

Count me in!


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

I havent been to a meet yet & this seems the most local lol will see if I can make it, but usually play football on a thurs night!


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

see if you can make it oz,we are a great bunch and you will be made very welcome. The foods pretty good too! :lol:

Lamps


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

lamps said:


> see if you can make it oz,we are a great bunch and you will be made very welcome. The foods pretty good too! :lol:
> 
> Lamps


Oz don't listen to him, he lies!! we are mean and horrible and will poke you with sticks if you come!! Be warned :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Seansy (Apr 9, 2012)

I look forward to meeting you all!

Seán


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

olds_cool said:


> lamps said:
> 
> 
> > see if you can make it oz,we are a great bunch and you will be made very welcome. The foods pretty good too! :lol:
> ...


No that's just you raj :lol: :-*


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

TTchan said:


> olds_cool said:
> 
> 
> > lamps said:
> ...


Haha i'll see if I can get out of football, will let you know


----------



## 8utterz (Feb 18, 2013)

lamps said:


> Calling all Essex/Herts TT'ers our next monthly meet at our well established base MIZU Brentwood junction 28 off the M25, will take place on Thursday 28th February so lets see all the usual 'Posse' plus anyone new who wants to see what we are all about and enjoy the good food and sensational company
> 
> So who's up for it,
> 
> ...


Hey Guys,

Not been a member long, but Brentwood is just down the road from me (live in Bishop's Stortford, work near Ongar).

So if you are looking for a +1, I'm game!


----------



## neil7545 (May 2, 2012)

Really sorry Guys, got to drop out tomorrow. Have a client coming over from Doha who I have to pick up from the airport and babysit. I know where I'd rather be but such is life. I was looking forward to poking oz with sticks too!!!! :evil:

Dave will have to do the poking for us???









Have a great night and I'll catch up with you soon.

Neil


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Everyone is welcome mate so if you live down the road come along at 7.30pm and join us for some good food and even better company :lol:

Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

lamps said:


> Everyone is welcome mate so if you live down the road come along at 7.30pm and join us for some good food and even better company :lol:
> 
> Lamps


I'll be there at 8, see you all there


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yo, I won't be there to night, haven't got my car as getting new bits on it at the mo. see you all next time.


----------



## kennyspaceman (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry guys ... Have a bit of a water leak going on at home ... Will need to sort it. have fun


----------



## SteveMack (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey all, only just home from work so sorry for not turning up.
See you all next month!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

God I haven't laughed so much in ages :lol: what a hilarious night!!! Thanks everyone, it was a evening to remember lol

The deserts...























































New members...









Who like to cross dress...









Dave loves his funkey munkey...









Maybe a bit too much lol...









Mr Host loves his kwakka lol









Think we was talking about sh*t here lol :lol: 









Oh yeah and here the cars...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

What a very different evening :lol: starting off with a TTOC member knocking on my house door as he loved my car and plate, I thought it was the law knocking to tell me I'd been a naughty girl :lol:  .

My throat is burning from laughing so much, was so lovely seeing everyone. Absobloodydelighted with my Kwakka :lol: . Sorry it's been ages since I have come along and glad the TTOC Mike 8) knocked and persuaded me to come along  .

Thankyou lovely people for a very long over due TT night out, [smiley=sweetheart.gif] . Really looking forward now to the next one 8) any excuse to talk filthy and smutty


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Fantastic meet organised again by Paul. It is nice to see new TTiers and older ones returning to the family......


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

Laughed so much i almost shit myself

a great night and my buddy enjoyed himself alot also


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Going to bring my fluffy edged marigolds, pears soap, oven scouring pad :lol: baby massage oil and a leather whip next time with some megs conditioner for that ooo sooo extra smooth touch :lol: All this to clean a leather sagging seat :lol:


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

The new members hitching a ride home ....


----------



## mark_1423 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dotti said:


> Going to bring my fluffy edged marigolds, pears soap, oven scouring pad :lol: baby massage oil and a leather whip next time with some megs conditioner for that ooo sooo extra smooth touch :lol: All this to clean a leather sagging seat :lol:


Not to sure if I missed a car meet, or somthing else..........


----------



## che6mw (Nov 13, 2003)

Hope you all had a great night. Have been back in TT ownership for over a year now and have failed to make a single event. Wasn't doing anything last night either! Next time!


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Will drop you a mail next time to remind you che6mw  Great meet everyone,loads of laughs and good to see some new faces and catch up with some we havn't seen for a while! :lol:

Lamps


----------

